# Eheim 2232 noise for a 10g tank?



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

I've had a penguin 100 biowheel for a while now.. but i keep my tank in my room and the trickling water at night is driving me crazy. I've also had a lot of problems with the impropeller. Everytime i change the water.. i have to open the filter up and adjust the impropeller for about an hour before i can make it run quiet again.

I've also had an outbreak of BGA.. so maybe i should try to increase the flow in my tank? 

I'm thinking about getting a Eheim Ecco 2232 and i've noticed a few other people on the forums thinking about doing the same with 10g tanks.. Just looking for some feedback about the noise the filter makes... like.. does the outflow in a 10 gallon tank cause a lot of rippling noise or does the impropeller buzz?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a penn plex cascade 1000, and it is silenttttt. And i use spray bars in my 29g. So i think you'd be fine on noise. I seriously dont hear my canister at all


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a Eheim 2213 Classic and believe me it is quiet. If you put it inside a stand you won't know it is running. I also added the upgraded intake and output. It will fill your needs on a 10 gallon.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

can the outflow on the classics be lowered? It just seems kinda strange using a filter rated for up to 66 gallons on a 10 gallon tank. I have very tiny dwarf puffer fish and I worry that i would just have this massive outflow of water constantly knocking them around


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a 2232 on my mini m I can't hear the thing running at all. I have to look at the outflow to see if its working


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

The classics employ a spray bar which you can adjust to just a slight ripple on the surface or lower it and keep it below the water level. I like the spray bar personally. The 2213 Clasisc is very small and personally I doubt using it over a 20 gallon tank would be enough. It is very efficient with no bypass.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks for the advice.. I decided to go with the classic 2213. Bought it from petsmart and also signed up for livesearch to get 30% cashback.. so it came out to be $56 (or at least it will be when i get my money back in 60 days)


----------



## lescarpentier (Aug 13, 2008)

icharus said:


> I decided to go with the classic 2213.


An excellent choice,and one that you won't regret.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

icharus said:


> thanks for the advice.. I decided to go with the classic 2213. Bought it from petsmart and also signed up for livesearch to get 30% cashback.. so it came out to be $56 (or at least it will be when i get my money back in 60 days)


I had a 2213 on a 29 until recently when I upgraded it to a 2215, as it wasnt cutting it for the 29. It would be perfect for the 10 you wish to use it on. I also have a 2232 on a 20L marine tank along with an aquaclear, I dont thik you would like that one as the flow is considerably less.

Good choice.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

so the filter finally arrived. I installed it and stuck my hand in the tank and the flow seems fine. Not too rough for my little dwarf puffer fish... but it did bend over some of my taller plants. Nothing a trim tomorrow won't fix. There is a slight hum coming from the filter that i can hear when my room is silent...is that normal? I don't have a stand so the filter is just sitting out on the floor. Anyways.. it's better than the dripping noise from my Penguin


----------

